# Contact with a child with chicken pox



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hello

I just found out that i a tolddler i saw a few weeks ago had chicken pox - at the contagious stage. I am 12 weeks pregnant now

Do i need to be tested to see if i am affected?  
thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you have had it, there's no risk. If you hvent, contact your gp for a blood test,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

i cant remember - better get it checked just in case

Thank you


----------

